# BANGLADESH AIR FORCE'S F-7:POOR MAN'S F-16



## leonblack08

There was a discussions on this plane on another thread.So I decided to post about *THE POOR MAN'S F-16*.


*F-7BG Multirole Fighter Aircraft *


The F-7BG is a multirole BVR capable aircraft manufactured by Chengdu Aircraft Corporation, China. It was especially built to meet Bangladesh Air Force's requirements for a cost-effective multi role fighter. It is said to be the most advanced version of the F-7 combat aircraft to date.

*Development*

Dubbed &#8220;F-7BG&#8221; the fighter is capable of performing all weather, day/night air defence operations and ground attack with a new range of armaments and avionics that set it apart from the other F-7MBs that have been in service since 1989.

At present 16 F-7BGs are in the BAF&#8217;s inventory and have been in service since 2006 though it intends to procure up to 70 more BVR-capable F-7BGs in total to strengthen its interception capabilities.

Compared to the older generation F-7MBs, the F-7BGs feature a large array of improvements as listed below.

*Major improvements*

The F-7BG airframe has essentially the same F-7MB fuselage, inner wing portion, tail plane and fin. The outer wing section incorporates the major change, with a reduced 42 deg sweep and automatic manoeuvring flaps. The F-7BG is powered with an improved and more powerful WP-13 engine, Liyang (LMC) WP-13F (R-13-300) turbojet rated at 44.1kN dry and 66.7kN with afterburning. Additionally, cockpit layout, avionics and several ancillary systems have been changed, in line with modern trends. The important systems that remain unchanged (compared to the J-7E) are the fuel system, weapons payload capacity and internal guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

I have utmost respect for these pilots.They know they're getting in extreme danger when sitting in these aircrafts and facing threats like F-16 or MKI but they will still fight for there country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*Double Delta Wings*

Like the Su-15, the Draken J-35, as well as the more modern X-31 post-stall manoeuvring demonstrator, the F-7BG has a double-delta wing plat form, which offers an excellent solution to a slender delta`s inherent low aspect ratio problem. The aspect ratio of conventional deltas is, at best, of the order of about 2.4, with the low end notched up, surprisingly, by India`s LCA - at 1.75 it stands behind the bat-winged double-delta Saab Draken, whose very low aspect ratio of 1.8 was considered to be a convenient remedy to the transonic CP shift, albeit at the expense of overall aerodynamic efficiency.

*Aspect ratio & aerodynamic effeciency*

Creating lift in an aircraft incurs an unavoidable penalty in the form of induced drag. Aerodynamic efficiency is achieved by designing a wing that produces maximum lift for the least drag. This is done by having a high aspect ratio, which is the ratio of the square of the wingspan to the wing area. Since induced drag is inversely proportional to the aspect ratio, greater the wingspan, lower the induced drag. A high aspect ratio is thus an important factor in combat, as it helps in sustaining turn rates. High aspect ratio also improves endurance and ceiling and, shortens take-off/landing distances.

As fighters become faster, their aspect ratios have to be reduced to minimise supersonic wave drag. This is done by presenting a smaller frontal area to the supersonic airflow with the help of a smaller wingspan, besides other profile streamlining techniques. It can thus be seen that the conflicting requirements of high-speed flight and subsonic manoeuvring flight have a bearing on the aspect ratio and, compromises invariably result.

Wingtip stalling has never been an issue on the F-7BG, but the double delta wing brings with it an added bonus in this respect. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more-carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.

*Flying controls*

Manual operation, with auto stabilisation in pitch and roll, hydraulically boosted inset aileron, plain trailing-edge flaps, actuated hydraulically, forward-hinged door type airbrake each side of under fuselage below wing leading-edge. Third, forward-hinged airbrake under fuselage forward of ventral fin. Airbrakes actuated hydraulically, hydraulically boosted rudder and all-moving, trimmable tailplane and leading/trailing-edge manoeuvring flaps are featured on the J-7BG.

*Structure*

All-metal, wings have two primary spars and auxiliary spar, semi-monocoque fuselage, with spine housing control pushrods, avionics, single-point refuelling cap and fuel tank. Blister fairings on fuselage above and below each wing to accommodate retracted main wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

saadahmed said:


> I have utmost respect for these pilots.They know they're getting in extreme danger when sitting in these aircrafts and facing threats like F-16 or MKI but they will still fight for there country!



Pakistan also operates F-7s.However Bangladesh's F-7BG the latest version are better than F-7MB and are BVR capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TsAr

What do you accept Bangladesh army to use. It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.


----------



## leonblack08

*Landing gear*

The F-7BG aircraft have inward-retracting main wheels, with 600 x 200 mm tyres (pressure 11.50 bars--167 lb/sq in) and LS-16 disc brakes.

In addition the forward-retracting nose wheel measurements are 500 x 180 mm tyre (pressure 7.00 bars--102 lb/sq in) and have LS-15 double-acting brake. The Nose wheel is steerable to +/-47 deg, while the minimum ground turning radius is 7.04 m (23 ft 1{1/4} in). Tail braking parachute is located at the base of vertical tail.

*Power plant*

One LMC (Liyang) WP-13F (44.1 kN--9,921 lb st dry, 64.7 kN--14,550 lb st with afterburning).

Total internal fuel capacity 2,385 litres (630 US gallons--524.5 Imp gallons, contained in six flexible tanks in fuselage and two integral tanks in each wing. Provision for carrying a 500 or 800 litre (132 or 211 US gallon--110 or 176 Imp gallon) centreline drop tank, and/or a 500 litre drop tank on each outboard underwing pylon. The maximum internal/external fuel capacity is 4,185 litres (1,105 US gallons--920.5 Imp gallons).

*New engine*

The WP-13F engine of the J-7MB produces 1,200 lbs of more thrust than the F-7MB`s WP-7BM, giving it a thrust-to-weight ratio of about 0.9 compared to 0.8 of the latter in clean take-off configuration. A 50% improvement in spool-up time is a welcome feature, particularly on final approach and landing where a sudden gust of wind has resulted in many a tail scrapes on the F-7MB. Go-arounds are also prompt and a bad landing is actually a thing of the past on the BG. Use of titanium alloys in compressor blades and an increased TBO are indicators of improvements in Chinese jet-engine technology.

All improvements were verified and were found to be as advertised or even better. Even more remarkable was the fact that these trials took place in hot and humid weather, well outside the 15 C, 1013 hP environments in which the specifications are usually engineered.

The aerodynamic performance of the aircraft is further improved by the introduction of a more powerful WP-13F turbojet. The thrust increase was evidenced by a 25% improvement in acceleration time from 500 kph to 1100 kph and an equally impressive time-to-climb to 36,000` AMSL. Compared to the F-7MB, the F-7BG`s sea-level climbing rate has increased from 155m/s to 195m/s. The internal fuel capacity has increased from 2,080kg to 4,165kg. The ferry range has increased from 1,500km to 2,200km. The G limit has increased from 7 to 8. The maximum instantaneous turn rate of the J-7BG is 25.2 deg/s, and the maximum sustained turn rate at 1,000m altitude is 16 deg/s. According to CAC, the overall aerodynamic performance of the F-7BG has increased by 43%, and the combat effectiveness has increased by 84% compared to the F-7MB.

*Accommodation*

Pilot only, on CAC zero-height/low-speed ejection seat operable between 70 and 459 kt (130 and 850 km/h--81 and 528 mph) IAS. One-piece canopy, hinged at rear to open upward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*Avionics*

The F-7BG has several modern avionics upgrades. These include a new head-up display (HUD) with a new Stores Management System, which is essentially a useful cockpit-pilot interface to help establish the status of stores including configuration, fusing and weapon codes etc. A voice warning system, colour video recorder, elaborate cockpit lighting (Night Vision Goggle Compatible) and a more precise and jitter free AOA probe, GPS and inertial navigation system (INS), and a New Pulse-Doppler fire-control radar based on Russian and Israeli technology.

Comms: GMAv AD 3400 UHF/VHF multifunction com, Type 602 (`Odd Rods` type) IFF.

Radar: I/J-band KLJ-6E Lieying (`Falcon`) pulse-Doppler fire-control radar. This Radar has a Search Range of 30km, with Target Tracking Range of 26km.

Flight: WL-7 radio compass, 0101 HR A2 altitude radio altimeter, LTC-2 horizon gyro, XS-6 marker beacon receiver, VOR, Distance Measure Equipment (DME), Instrument Landing System (ILS), tactical aircraft navigation (TACAN) system and an improved Type 8430 air data computer with HOTAS.

Instrumentation: A new HUD (made by the Xian Sicong Group) in the F-7BG provides pilot with displays for instrument flying, with air-to-air and air-to-ground weapon aiming symbols integrated with flight-instrument symbology. It can store 32 weapon parameter functions, allowing for both current and future weapon variants. In air-to-air combat its four modes (missiles, conventional gunnery, snapshoot gunnery, dogfight) and standby aiming reticule allow for all eventualities. VCR and infrared cockpit lighting on the F-7BG is to be used with a Chinese (Cigong Group) Helmet Mounted Sight (HMS) slaved to the PL-9 AAM. The new air data computer coupled with the new HUD in the air-to-ground mode is capable of projecting both Constantly Computed Impact Points (CCIP) and Constantly Computed Release Points (CCRP) - which will use internal GPS and INS.

An EFIS display can be found in the upper starboard corner of the Flight Instrumentation panel. It can display heading and navigation sub-systems like ADF, VOR, TACAN, ILS etc.

Self-defence: South-West China Research Institute of Electronic Equipment KG-8602 RWR interfaced with the South-West China Research Institute of Electronic Equipment KG-8605 internal radar noise jammer and China National Import and Export Corporation GT-1 chaff/flare dispenser, and Type 602 'Odd Rods' IFF.

The F-7BG also comes with SE-2 Airborne Missile Approach Warning (MAW) Sensors located at the rear and port and starboard sides.

HMS: The HMS helmets are supplied by the Cigong Group, further upgrading the F-7s mission capabilities. 

*Armament*

Fixed weapons include One 30mm Type 30-1 belt-fed cannon, with 60 rounds, in a fairing on the starboard underside of the front fuselage just forward of wingroot leading-edges. Four under-wing stores stations can carry up to 2,000kg of disposable stores (each unit rated at 500kg). Two hardpoints under each wing, of which outer ones are wet for carriage of drop tanks. Centreline pylon used for drop tank only.

Each inboard pylon is capable of carrying a PL-2, -2A, -5B, -7 and -9 missile or, at customer's option, an R550 Magic.

One 18-tube pod of Type 57-2 (57 mm) air-to-air and air-to-ground rockets. One Type 90-1 (90 mm) seven-tube pod of air-to-ground rockets. Or a 50, 150, 250 or 500 kg Guided/Unguided or Custer Bombs. Each outboard pylon can carry one of above rocket pods, a 50 or 150 kg bomb, or a 500 litre drop tank.

All Bangladesh Air Force F-7BGs are also equipped with 250~500 kg LS-6 laser guided munitions. The PGMs provide capabilities that are roughly comparable to US JDAMs.

Both weapons will be capable of using three systems the US GPS, the Russian Glonass and China's own Beidou System. The architecture for this system eventually foresees using five satellites in geosynchronous orbit (GEO) and up to 30 non-GEO platforms. The LS-6 has a maximum launch range of around 60 km.

In addition by 2010 according to the Bangladesh Air Force plans the F-7BGs will be upgraded with KLJ-6F BVR-capable fire control radar and PL-12 medium range air to air missiles, which have a range of 70 km. 

*Status*
F-7BGs were inducted in the Bangladesh Air Force in 2006. The new generation F-7BGs are likely to replace all existing F-7MBs in the future with the procurement of additional units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

TsAr said:


> What do you accept Bangladesh army to use. It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.



You are right.Moreover we have a small air space.But I think we need latest generation of air crafts in BAF inventory as well which will serve as the backbone of our Air force.Currently Mig-29s are doing that job for us.


----------



## leonblack08

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS 

GENERAL INFORMATION 
Origin	China
Role	Multirole Fighter Aircraft
Manufacturer	Chengdu Aircraft Corporation 
Variants	F-7BG
Operator	Bangladesh Air Force
Service	Active
CREW
F-7BG	1
Ejector Seats	CAC Zero-Zero 
DIMENSIONS
Length	14.855 m
Wingspan	8.32 m
Height	4.105 m
Wing Area	24.88 m2
WEIGHTS
Empty Weight	5,292 kg
Normal Weight	7,540 kg
Maximum Weight	9,100 kg
Fuel Capacity 4,185 kg
Weapons Payload	N/A
PROPULSION
Powerplant	1 x Liyang WP-13F
Dry Thrust	44.1kN (4,497kg, 9,914lb)
Afterburning Thrust	65.17kN (6,645kg; 14,650lb)
PERFORMANCE
Maximum Speed	Mach 2.35 (high altitude)
Cruising Speed	N/A
Maximum Climb Rate	180 m/s (sea level)
Service Ceiling	18,000 m
Maximum Range	2,200km (with two drop tanks)
Combat Radius	air-to-ground attack (lo-lo-hi) with two Mk 82 bombs and two 500 litre drop tanks 297 n miles (550 km; 342 miles)
Flight Endurance	N/A
In-Flight Refuelling	No
Take-Off Speed	330 km/h
Runway (Takeoff)	700~950 m
Landing Speed	N/A
Runway (Landing)	600~900 m (with brake-chute)
G Limit	+8
ARMAMENTS
Fixed Weapons	2 x Type 30-I 30mm cannons, each with 60 rounds
External Hardpoints	5
Air to Air Weapons	AIM-9, PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-9, PL-12, R550
Air to Surface Weapons	250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb, LS-6 PGM, 57/90/130mm unguided rocket launcher
Drop Tanks	2 x 420 litres, 1 x 720 litres
AVIONICS
Flight Control	WL-7 radio compass; 0101 HR A2 altitude radio altimeter; LTC-2 horizon gyro; XS-6 marker beacon receiver; VOR; Distance Measure Equipment (DME); Instrument Landing System (ILS)
Fire Control	Grifo-7 fire-control radar or KLJ-6E/F
Navigation	Type 771 Doppler navigation radar, WL-6 radio compass, WG-52 radio altimetre, XS-6 beacon receiver, INS (H-6D), INS + GPS (H-6E)
Communications	N/A
Countermeasures	South-West China Research Institute of Electronic Equipment KG-8602 RWR interfaced with the South-West China Research Institute of Electronic Equipment KG-8605 internal radar noise jammer and China National Import and Export Corporation GT-1 chaff/flare dispenser, and Type 602 'Odd Rods' IFF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

They look much better in blue color!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## princefaisal

Which is better Pakistani F-7PG or Bangladeshi F-7BG?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tornado

princefaisal said:


> Which is better Pakistani F-7PG or Bangladeshi F-7BG?



The BD version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goodperson

TsAr said:


> What do you accept Bangladesh army to use. It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.



Bangladesh also has Mig-29's which are far superior than F-7BG but I do know its state though.


----------



## ahmeddsid

TsAr said:


> What do you accept Bangladesh army to use. It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.


Pakistan has been around far longer than Bangladesh, Why arent you guys using F15s and F16s and F18s?? Why are you still operating the F7s?? Why dont your AirForce have more than 100 F16s???? Why is is that your Airforce is still not fully BVR capable??? 

I didnt ask these questions to argue, but to just point out that Bangladesh is just starting out, and in Due course they will operate Superior ACs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## leonblack08

princefaisal said:


> Which is better Pakistani F-7PG or Bangladeshi F-7BG?



*F-7PG/BG Fishbed*



A PAF pilot was posing in front of F-7PG #827. Based on the F-7MG electronic technology demonstrator, it features various upgrades to meet PAF's requirements, including a one-piece windshield, Italian Grifo-7PG PD radar (search 55km, track 37km, single target track), new color CRT displays (EFIS), HUD, HOTAS control, new air data computer, TACAN, PL-9C IR-guided AAM, WP-13F(B) turbojet (13,200lb w/ afterburning) plus two 30mm cannons (compared to one on J-7E/G). Its maximum climb rate is 38,300ft/min (195m/s), combat radius is 850km (hi-hi-hi air-superiority role) and maximum load is 1,800kg. The new double-delta wing suggests the same design on J-7E has proven successful. However, since its basic design of Mig-21F has been more than 40 years old, this approach did not fundamentally change the overall performance. Pakistan ordered 57 F-7PGs in early 2000. These F-7PGs have replaced J-6/Mig-19 and will counter India's Mig-21bis/Bison fleet. 48 were delivered to Pakistan by the end of 2002. However, F-7PG might be fitted with the indigenous SY-80 radar (search 30km, track 26km) replacing the Grifo-7PG radar. Besides Pakistani AF, Namibian AF ordered 12 F-7NMs in August 2005. All were delivered in 2006. Bangladesh AF also ordered 12 F-7BGs in 2005. All were delivered 2006. In addition, Nigerian AF ordered 12 F-7NIs in a $251m deal and the first batch is expected to be delivered in 2009. Sri Lanka AF also received around 6 F-7GS in late 2007/early 2008.


*List of F-7MG Overseas Customers*

Country	Designation	Number	Trainer Version	Number
Pakistan	F-7PG	57 FT-7PG 6
Bangladesh	F-7BG	12 FT-7BG 4
Namibia	F-7NM	12 FT-7NG 2
Nigeria	F-7NI	12 FT-7NI 3
Sri Lanka	F-7GS	6 ? ?
North Korea	F-7K ? ? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

The link:Chinese Military Aviation

I am no military expert so can't say which F-7 is better,PG or BG??or both are same.May be the Thinktanks can comment on this.


----------



## leonblack08

Here are some more pics.The grey coloured F-7 may be F-7MB,not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

The F7 cannot counter the Mig 21 Bison which India Operates, The Bison is in a whole new league, with BVR and other enhancements Courtesy Israel and others.


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> The F7 cannot counter the Mig 21 Bison which India Operates, The Bison is in a whole new league, with BVR and other enhancements Courtesy Israel and others.




You can't say that because F-7 BG is also BVR capable.Moreover these are brand new just out of the factory in 2005.Indian Bisons have been on service for a long time.And at the end of the day it all depends on the skill of the fighters.So we can't say which AC is better than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> You can't say that because F-7 BG is also BVR capable.Moreover these are brand new just out of the factory in 2005.Indian Bisons have been on service for a long time.And at the end of the day it all depends on the skill of the fighters.So we can't say which AC is better than the other.


Yes the Bangladeshi F7s are new, I was talking about Pakistans. Well an AC when it goes upgrades, it also goes under life enhancement. Its not like if it comes out of the Factory then its good and otherwise bad. Well Pakistan has been operating F16s for a long time, But why is their F16 still formidable?? Its simple, its undergone change to keep it fit. The Bison is also better than the Bangladeshi F7s because of the additional enhancements done on it I believe.


----------



## Imran Khan

heey guys stick on topic please B*ANGLADESH AIR FORCE'S F-7BG POOR MAN'S F-16* were is pakistan in this thread ???.you guys from our nighbers every thing move to pakistan real troling.whats our f-7pg we know well.and if sme one have more intreast open a simple thread *IAF MIG-21 vs PAF F7PG*. Dont move every topic to pakistan.we already 100 times dicus abut migs and f-7pgs if you have some serch time go see and revive that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

and this is f-6 wich we sold to BD not f-7.see until now bad red paint job on our paf logo ceter of bird.its PAF code 7104 f-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> and this is f-6 wich we sold to BD not f-7.see until now bad red paint job on our paf ligo ceter of bird.its PAF code 7104 f-6



Thanx Bro.
I wasn't sure about which bird it is but knew it certainly was not F-7BG.This pic also looks quite old.You are right about the paint job.


----------



## MAX786

leonblack08 said:


> You can't say that because F-7 BG is also BVR capable.Moreover these are brand new just out of the factory in 2005.Indian Bisons have been on service for a long time.And at the end of the day it all depends on the skill of the fighters.So we can't say which AC is better than the other.



There is a vast difference between Skill of the fighter pilot and all other gizmos attached to a fighter jets. Mig-21 Bisons are mainstay of IAF and upgraded with latest avionics and BVR as well as radar. Just because F-7BG are brand new, it doesn't make them more potent then Mig-21 Bisons. I accept that F-7s are BVR capable, but it would be much helpful if you can provide information about BD airforce possess any BVR missiles or not.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Over all F-7 is a superior Fighter than the Indian MIG 21 aerodynamically I can say a more refined agile design..better airframe...with better avionics F-7 can easily take on MIG-21 without any doubt...After all MIG-21 is called flying coffin. Bison is called for its upgrades other wise its the same MIG-21 with rest of the lot that is flying coffins... nice radars out there in the market!!.


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Are these fighters any good????? 
I think, BAF only wasting money buying those junks.. 
They should go for some alternatives...


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Are these fighters any good?????
> I think, BAF only wasting money buying those junks..
> They should go for some alternatives...



They are good for defensive missions.Their NATO codename is AIRGUARD.
They are the primary interceptor.

I heard from Raquib that Sheikh Hasina said she would buy more migs.Not sure its true.


----------



## leonblack08

---------------------


----------



## Al-zakir

ahmeddsid said:


> Pakistan has been around far longer than Bangladesh, Why arent you guys using F15s and F16s and F18s?? Why are you still operating the F7s?? Why dont your AirForce have more than 100 F16s???? Why is is that your Airforce is still not fully BVR capable???
> 
> I didnt ask these questions to argue, but to just point out that Bangladesh is just starting out, and in Due course they will operate Superior ACs.



Thank you bro Ahmed for your positive comments toward bd air force. It's appreciated.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> They are good for defensive missions.Their NATO codename is AIRGUARD.
> They are the primary interceptor.
> 
> I heard from Raquib that Sheikh Hasina said she would buy more migs.Not sure its true.



Here you go!!!!! that is what needed... Any other choice.. how about mirage?? they are cheap too.. Tornedoes may be expensive????? Can we get some F-16.. I mean second hand F-16 from USA??
Also how is our air defence system????? 
How hard it is to build one in Dhulai Khal???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Niazi9

In any event, Bangladesh is under the strategic umbrella of India. Whether they like to admi it or not. Their self defense forces are just that...like Japan. Unless they think Yangon is thinking of invasion in lower chittagong...:p

Truth be told, just like Japan they should exploit that and maybe divert resources to help their people who are universally equated with the sh!t-poor. Takes a lot to get that stigma transferred from their Indian friends but they accomplished it. 

Does Bangladesh have a navy worth the name of the great Bay(ocean) that bears the name of its people? AFAIK, Vizag where the IN Eastern Command is based has full rights not to mention the ultra-secretive Far East command in the Andamans. If anything, they need focus more on their Navy and less on their AF.


----------



## TopCat

Niazi9 said:


> In any event, Bangladesh is under the strategic umbrella of India. Whether they like to admi it or not. Their self defense forces are just that...like Japan. Unless they think Yangon is thinking of invasion in lower chittagong...:p
> 
> Truth be told, just like Japan they should exploit that and maybe divert resources to help their people who are universally equated with the sh!t-poor. Takes a lot to get that stigma transferred from their Indian friends but they accomplished it.
> 
> Does Bangladesh have a navy worth the name of the great Bay(ocean) that bears the name of its people? AFAIK, Vizag where the IN Eastern Command is based has full rights not to mention the ultra-secretive Far East command in the Andamans. If anything, they need focus more on their Navy and less on their AF.
> 
> That's just me though. Having had people in my family serve in the Army, I'm partial to the precept that the "Air Force" should be support/ancilliary wing to the Army and Navy and thats that. Especially when you have no strategic weapons to worry about.



I am talking to the people in Dhulai Khal now .. dont worry...


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Here you go!!!!! that is what needed... Any other choice.. how about mirage?? they are cheap too.. Tornedoes may be expensive????? Can we get some F-16.. I mean second hand F-16 from USA??
> Also how is our air defence system?????
> How hard it is to build one in Dhulai Khal???





For those who don't know what Dhulai Khal is, this will help you know.
It is a name of a place.Just take mercedes Benz and park it there and go for a walk.Come back after a while and you will see your mercedes Benz's engine is replaced by a Toyota engine.

*Tornadoes*=*Impossible*
*Mirage*=not sure
*F-16*=I think we should not deal with USA,as there will be a lot of strings attatched to the purchase.Moreover,they will sell the guns but not the bullets.I guess you understand.

I think the existing Migs should be upgaded to SMT versions.8 more will do.
*JF-17* is a very likely and probably the best alternative.
*J-10* is another good choice.Let's see if the chinese sell it to us.


----------



## wangrong

leonblack08 said:


> *F-7PG/BG Fishbed*
> 
> 
> 
> A PAF pilot was posing in front of F-7PG #827. Based on the F-7MG electronic technology demonstrator, it features various upgrades to meet PAF's requirements, including a one-piece windshield, Italian Grifo-7PG PD radar (search 55km, track 37km, single target track), new color CRT displays (EFIS), HUD, HOTAS control, new air data computer, TACAN, PL-9C IR-guided AAM, WP-13F(B) turbojet (13,200lb w/ afterburning) plus two 30mm cannons (compared to one on J-7E/G). Its maximum climb rate is 38,300ft/min (195m/s), combat radius is 850km (hi-hi-hi air-superiority role) and maximum load is 1,800kg. The new double-delta wing suggests the same design on J-7E has proven successful. However, since its basic design of Mig-21F has been more than 40 years old, this approach did not fundamentally change the overall performance. Pakistan ordered 57 F-7PGs in early 2000. These F-7PGs have replaced J-6/Mig-19 and will counter India's Mig-21bis/Bison fleet. 48 were delivered to Pakistan by the end of 2002. However, F-7PG might be fitted with the indigenous SY-80 radar (search 30km, track 26km) replacing the Grifo-7PG radar. Besides Pakistani AF, Namibian AF ordered 12 F-7NMs in August 2005. All were delivered in 2006. Bangladesh AF also ordered 12 F-7BGs in 2005. All were delivered 2006. In addition, Nigerian AF ordered 12 F-7NIs in a $251m deal and the first batch is expected to be delivered in 2009. Sri Lanka AF also received around 6 F-7GS in late 2007/early 2008.
> 
> 
> *List of F-7MG Overseas Customers*
> 
> Country	Designation	Number	Trainer Version	Number
> Pakistan	F-7PG	57 FT-7PG 6
> Bangladesh	F-7BG	12 FT-7BG 4
> Namibia	F-7NM	12 FT-7NG 2
> Nigeria	F-7NI	12 FT-7NI 3
> Sri Lanka	F-7GS	6 ? ?
> *North Korea	F-7K ? ? * ?



J7G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wangrong

leonblack08 said:


> For those who don't know what Dhulai Khal is, this will help you know.
> It is a name of a place.Just take mercedes Benz and park it there and go for a walk.Come back after a while and you will see your mercedes Benz's engine is replaced by a Toyota engine.
> 
> *Tornadoes*=*Impossible*
> *Mirage*=not sure
> *F-16*=I think we should not deal with USA,as there will be a lot of strings attatched to the purchase.Moreover,they will sell the guns but not the bullets.I guess you understand.
> 
> I think the existing Migs should be upgaded to SMT versions.8 more will do.
> *JF-17* is a very likely and probably the best alternative.
> *J-10* is another good choice.Let's see if the chinese sell it to us.



*Mirage and F-16 are very very expensive.

J10 limited production&#65292;so.....

JF17 is very suitable for BDF,because:

1&#12289;If that is the same system, logistics personnel will be glad to&#65288;J6/J7/Q5/JF17..J10)

2&#12289;Cost performance 

Can you find out a Aircraft better than JF17(same price) in the world?

3&#12289;Scale

If a limited number, he will have limited impact.

so i think mig29 is not very suitable for BDF*


----------



## donrahul

^^^^ on a lighter note, looks like the JF17 marketing people have invaded this thread


----------



## wangrong

donrahul said:


> ^^^^ on a lighter note, looks like the JF17 marketing people have invaded this thread





*I recommend JF17, rather than the other advanced aircraft.

You should be glad to hear this*.


----------



## MAX786

luftwaffe said:


> Over all F-7 is a superior Fighter than the Indian MIG 21 aerodynamically I can say a more refined agile design..better airframe...with better avionics F-7 can easily take on MIG-21 without any doubt...After all MIG-21 is called flying coffin. Bison is called for its upgrades other wise its the same MIG-21 with rest of the lot that is flying coffins... nice radars out there in the market!!.



Yes I do agree that, aerodynamically F-7s are superior to Mig-21s but what kind of a avionics are you basking about? can you care to explain. Regarding, Flying coffins, we do have enough supporters to admire them and hence I don't want any word about it.


----------



## leonblack08

wangrong said:


> *I recommend JF17, rather than the other advanced aircraft.
> 
> *.



I agree.JF-17 is a good choice.Lets see what our policymakers decide.At the end of the day its in their hand.
Pakistan have offered BD gen.Moeen JF-17s when he visited Pakistan last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

I have a question for my friends from BD.

What preventive measures have been done in Bangladesh to avoid airfields from floods ?I remember the a number of F-6s given to BAF were drowned in flood....so what measures have been taken by the Government to avoid these accidents.Because these accidents are great loss of country's assets.


----------



## TOPGUN

Jf-17 is a good choice for BAF!! perhaps some j-10's


----------



## leonblack08

NAjAM Khan said:


> I have a question for my friends from BD.
> 
> What preventive measures have been done in Bangladesh to avoid airfields from floods ?I remember the a number of F-6s given to BAF were drowned in flood....so what measures have been taken by the Government to avoid these accidents.Because these accidents are great loss of country's assets.



I think these are long time back,may be on 1988 flood.Correct me if I am wrong.

I think infrastructure has been developed during these years because in recent times there are no news of air crafts drowning.
But when the cyclone SIDR came,the CHT base was emptied as it was within the range.The plane would have been blown away by the category 5 cyclone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Ok i agree the blue colour themes looks more cool then any other, also the jet seems a bit leaner then the F-7s we have(though it could be my imagination). However what BVR platform does it use? Also is 30km range enough for a BVR or does it even fall into that category. Pakistani F-7s has more range thanks to the grifo radars, but then again we never inducted it into the BVR category, 30 km is hardly the range for an effective BVR engagement.


----------



## leonblack08

IceCold said:


> Ok i agree the blue colour themes looks more cool then any other, also the jet seems a bit leaner then the F-7s we have(though it could be my imagination). However what BVR platform does it use? Also is 30km range enough for a BVR or does it even fall into that category. Pakistani F-7s has more range thanks to the grifo radars, but then again we never inducted it into the BVR category, 30 km is hardly the range for an effective BVR engagement.



Since the BVR capabilities of F-7BG are murky,lets just consider it as primary interceptor which may be good at dog fights.

I think both PG and BG have almost same capabilities.Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## blain2

ahmeddsid said:


> The F7 cannot counter the Mig 21 Bison which India Operates, The Bison is in a whole new league, with BVR and other enhancements Courtesy Israel and others.



Really? Bison is not in any different league. Its a 60s airframe with avionics upgrade. Very similar to Romanian Mig-21 "Lancer" upgrades. In terms of maneuverability, the F-7PG would run circles around the Bison. Avionics wise too, there is only so much you can put into the nose of the Fishbed. Even if you make the Mig-21 BVR capable, it would have a limited range owing to the small size of the nose cone mounted radar (Kopyo is no exception). Also currently, the BVR capability is limited to semi-active which has its drawbacks and can be countered by ECM and traditional countermeasures (expect performance to be around that of the AIM-7 sparrow).

Pakistani F-7PGs have Italian Fiar radars with very good range (out to 40nm) which can be used in BVR engagements. Currently we do not have a BVR capability integrated on it. However even if it is, the engagement envelope would be limited.

On the topic of BG vs PG, I think both are about the same. One thing to note is that the BG radar is even more limited in range than the Fiar-7 radar on the PAF PGs. So eventhough BVR AAMs would be integrated, some enhancements may need to be done to increase the range of the radar or use an active BVRAAM. I am sure BAF will do that in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Najam Khan

leonblack08 said:


> I think these are long time back,may be on 1988 flood.Correct me if I am wrong.




I think it was in 1998..I have heard that after that incident BAF Air Chief was forced to leave his post...is that true?


----------



## leonblack08

NAjAM Khan said:


> I think it was in 1998..I have heard that after that incident BAF Air Chief was forced to leave his post...is that true?



May be possible,I am not sure.


----------



## leonblack08

*Can anyone identify the missiles??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## x_man

leonblack08 said:


> *Can anyone identify the missiles??*



I guess its a *PL-7* which is an infrared (IR) short-range air-to-air missile (*SRAAM*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wangrong

x_man said:


> I guess its a *PL-7* which is an infrared (IR) short-range air-to-air missile (*SRAAM*)





*PL-7*


----------



## HK-47

> It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.


not that poor.the money goes in some other places, not into procurement.Basically we don't have threats(okay border and maritime issues have sprung up with both India and Myanmar true).no we got democracy(read corruption) here and that's a bad thing for militaries.there's corruption in the armed forces too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh uses PL-9C for F-7BG as well.
*

*PL-9C*
*Speed * Mach 3+
*Operational
range * 22km (PL-9C, air to air), > 8km (surface to air)

Source:
PL-9C air-to-air missiles (10 live missiles and eight training missiles) along with 16 missile launchers for use on F-7BG aircraft; items: 18; transferred from China to Bangladesh in 2006 
Air-to-Air Missiles >> Bangladesh as Importer

PL-9C can be considered as BVR,can't it??


----------



## paritosh

blain2 said:


> Really? Bison is not in any different league. Its a 60s airframe with avionics upgrade. Very similar to Romanian Mig-21 "Lancer" upgrades. In terms of maneuverability, the F-7PG would run circles around the Bison. Avionics wise too, there is only so much you can put into the nose of the Fishbed. Even if you make the Mig-21 BVR capable, it would have a limited range owing to the small size of the nose cone mounted radar (Kopyo is no exception). Also currently, the BVR capability is limited to semi-active which has its drawbacks and can be countered by ECM and traditional countermeasures (expect performance to be around that of the AIM-7 sparrow).
> 
> Pakistani F-7PGs have Italian Fiar radars with very good range (out to 40nm) which can be used in BVR engagements. Currently we do not have a BVR capability integrated on it. However even if it is, the engagement envelope would be limited.
> 
> On the topic of BG vs PG, I think both are about the same. One thing to note is that the BG radar is even more limited in range than the Fiar-7 radar on the PAF PGs. So eventhough BVR AAMs would be integrated, some enhancements may need to be done to increase the range of the radar or use an active BVRAAM. I am sure BAF will do that in the near future.




well there is so much i can write about the Bison...but to you it would look as if i am making this up.
it seems that you know little about the bison...when you'l search you'l find that the bison is even more potent than the USAF f-16C/d!
read the analysis of the cope india which is by american USAF pilots and not indian.
and you have no idea of the israeli+indian+russian avionics and the israeli jammer! you'l find in that report that the us pilots couldn't kill the bisons because there RCS was almost 0!hard to believe isn't it!
you should study the report or watch the video on you-tube where the red flag outcome is explained by the USAF in detail before you post anything against the BISON.the Mig-21Bis is what you got confused with i guess.


----------



## Keysersoze

paritosh said:


> well there is so much i can write about the Bison...but to you it would look as if i am making this up.
> it seems that you know little about the bison...when you'l search you'l find that the bison is even more potent than the USAF f-16C/d!
> read the analysis of the cope india which is by american USAF pilots and not indian.
> and you have no idea of the israeli+indian+russian avionics and the israeli jammer! you'l find in that report that the us pilots couldn't kill the bisons because there RCS was almost 0!hard to believe isn't it!
> you should study the report or watch the video on you-tube where the red flag outcome is explained by the USAF in detail before you post anything against the BISON.the Mig-21Bis is what you got confused with i guess.



lol jeez are you guys still banging on about cope India? Wasn't that a USAF exercise to gain more F-22's?

Frankly if the Bison was so good I am surprised they are trying to replace it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paritosh

Keysersoze said:


> lol jeez are you guys still banging on about cope India? Wasn't that a USAF exercise to gain more F-22's?
> 
> Frankly if the Bison was so good I am surprised they are trying to replace it



BISON is a 4th generation upgrade...to last till 2015...that is 6 yrs from now...so replacemnt has to be planned.the same applies for arjun being not satisfactory as it is a very good tank for the next 4-5 years but a waste of money if we plan to induct an MBT for least 15-20 years...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Keysersoze said:


> lol jeez are you guys still banging on about cope India? Wasn't that a USAF exercise to gain more F-22's?
> 
> Frankly if the Bison was so good I am surprised they are trying to replace it



Good question!

Indians claim Bison is the best MiG-21 development aircraft, why? Because they have only lost 3 aircraft since entering service! LOL!

They have made up a lie that Bison has beaten F-16C in ratio 4:1. Which is impossible in dogfight as the Bison has G limit of around +7G while the BG has around +8.5G and F-16C +9G. It is said to beat the F-15C and F-16C with superior results. This is the entire Indian claim, US has said nothing about this.

I have given with reason why Bison is inferior to F-7BG and PG in page 4.

Just like HF-24 Marut and HAL Tejas LCA the Bison is another in the long line of flops.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

@Khaled M Ali

Thank you brother for your informative posts.
Welcome to PDF.


----------



## HK-47

what's the big deal anyways?Both the Bison and the F-7B are equally worthless against the F-16s.isn't MiG-29 a lightweight close support fighter?


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> what's the big deal anyways?Both the Bison and the F-7B are equally worthless against the F-16s.isn't MiG-29 a lightweight close support fighter?



Mig 29s are medium weight air superiority fighters.
F-7BG are the primary interceptors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

Dont underestimate it its a very fast Interceptor


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Reasons why the Chengdu F-7BG Skybolt is superior to the Mikoyan MiG-21-93 Bison Fishbed:

1.	F-7BG (2200km) has over twice the range than the Bison (around 1000km).
2.	F-7BG has an aerodynamically superior design.
3.	F-7BG has a strengthened airframe, it is built with the latest technology while Bison still dwells on the 1970s era MiG-21bis design.
4.	F-7BG has superior cannon armament; F-7BG has 2x 30mm cannon while Bison has 1x 23mm cannon.
5.	F-7BG has more hardpoints; F-7BG - 5 and Bison - 4.
6.	F-7BG has superior HMS with +/-90° while Bison has +/-45°.
7.	F-7BG has more efficient and reliable engine.
8.	F-7BG has better cockpit and man machine interface.
9.	F-7BG has full night time operations capability, with night vision goggles compatibility there is yet to see prove of this on the Bison.
10.	Multimode radar with BVR capability. F-7BG (BAF), F-7PG (PAF) and F-7G (PLAAF) can fire the advanced PL-12 MRAAM with range of 70+km.
11.	F-7BG has almost twice as more fuel.
12.	F-7BG has greater strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.
13.	F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C, PL-11 PL-12, R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.
14.	F-7BG has greater climb rate.
15.	F-7BG has a greater maximum speed; F-7BG (Mach 2.35) while the Bison (Mach 2.10).
16.	F-7BG does not have any stalling issues due to the merged double-delta wing design. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.
17.	F-7BG has better RWR.
18.	F-7BG has MAW sensors on rear, starboard and port sides.
19.	F-7BG is more manoeuvrable than the Bison with a G-Limit of around +8.5.
20.	F-7BG can operate from shorter runways; it has lower take-off and landing speeds and distances.
21.	F-7BG has a greater turning rate; with maximum instantaneous turn rate of 25.2 degrees/sec while the maximum sustained turn rate is around 16 degrees/sec.
22.	F-7BG has 84% combat effectiveness.
23.	F-7BG is 43% better in close combat.
24.	F-7BG has twice more time interval between overhauls compared to the MiG-21 Bison.
25.	The trainer version of the F-7BG; the tandem twin-seat FT-7BG is also combat fully capable; it has 1x 30mm cannon and 4 hardpoints which can fire PL-7 and PL-9C AAMs as well as PGMs, LGBs, unguided bombs and rockets.

I have fully listed why the F-7BG is superior to the Bison. The F-7BG s almost a new aircraft from the aging the MiG-21 series; it features improvements over the MiG-21 Bison in all aspects.

With advanced BVRAAM capability, strike capability, night-time operations capability and better in a turn, dive and climb the F-7BG outclasses the MiG-21 Bison.

The F-7BG is mostly a new airframe design with advanced radar, engine, avionics, etc. while the MiG-21 Bison is in fact the same old MiG-21bis of the early 1970s (which in turn is mostly based on the 1960s era MiG-21MF) with just some new avionics, radar, engine, weapons capability and a new canopy.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

BAF Mikoyan MiG-29SE and MiG-29UB Fulcrum


----------



## khaled_m_ali

*BAF Chengdu F-7BG Skybolt and Mikoyan MiG-29SE and MiG-29UB Fulcrum*


----------



## khaled_m_ali

*Russia offered Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker to BAF*
*Su-27/30 series is better than any inferior F-16A/C and JF-17*

*Russia offered Bangladesh Air Force Su-27 instead we purchased F-7BGs*

Govt accused of corruption in F-7 procurement deal
Syed Iskandar walks out of JS panel meeting over defence deal row
Ofiul Hasnat Ruhin

A lawmaker of the ruling BNP stormed out of the meeting of a parliamentary standing committee on Monday, as opposition legislators accused the government of corruption in a defence purchase deal and alleged that a third party had taken undue commission from the deal.
Syed Iskandar, who happens to be the younger brother of the prime minister, was enraged when the chairman of the committee, Mahbubur Rahman, allowed Shawkat Ali of the Awami League to raise questions about the purchase of 16 Chinese F-7 fighters for the Bangladesh Air Force at a cost of $117.9 million, meeting sources said.
He told Mahbub that he had violated the meeting procedures by allowing discussion on the deal, which was not on the agenda.
We can have discussion on every matter, Mahbub was quoted by the sources as telling Iskandar.
Iskandar left the meeting as soon as the discussion on the deal ended, although the meeting had the proposed defence policy and the budget for the armed forces in the next fiscal year on the agenda.
Mahbub confirmed that a member of the committee had asked him why an unscheduled issue was raised for discussion. He wouldnt, however, name the lawmaker.
I told him the issue could be discussed although it had not been included in the agenda, he said when talking to New Age. The issue was raised following a clarification by the air chief about the purchase.
Shawkat Ali demanded that a parliamentary subcommittee should be formed to investigate allegations of corruption against the government in the purchase of the F-7s.
Mahbub did not form any committee but assured AL members that a committee would be formed if there was any specific allegation about the purchase, the sources said.
Shawkat Ali also raised questions about transparency in the state-to-state agreement on the purchase and alleged that a lawmaker, indicating Iskandar, had been provided with the opportunity to receive commission from both the Bangladesh and Chinese sides as the third party in the deal.
The fighters could have been purchased at a lower price had the government floated an international tender, he was quoted by the sources as saying. It is not clear why the authorities did not invite international tender despite floating a budgetary tender earlier.
Shawkat Ali confirmed later that he had requested the chairman to form a parliamentary subcommittee to investigate the alleged irregularities and go to China for investigation, if necessary.
He added that the strong protest by the BNP lawmaker hinted at his involvement in the irregularities.
If the committee is serious about tracing the invisible third party in the deal, the involvement of the lawmaker would become clear, Shawkat Ali claimed.
Altaf Hossain Chowdhury dismissed the allegation about the involvement of a third party but fellow BNP lawmaker, Quamrul Islam, also the state minister for expatriates welfare and overseas employment, wondered why the fighters had been bought from China instead of any European country, the sources said.
The debate began after the chief of air staff, Air-vice-marshal Fakrul Azam, sought apology for providing inconsistent information about the procurement procedure at the previous meeting of the committee and attempted to clarify the inconsistencies.
He claimed that the government had to undertake the purchase scheme as 16 fighters of the Bangladesh Air Force had overshot their longevity in 1990.
He said the government had taken the decision to procure the F-7s after comparing the offer with an offer for Russian Su-27.
The price of the Russian fighters was four times that of the Chinese fighters, he said.
The F-7s are also fit for the infrastructure establishment and training experience of the Bangladesh Air Force, the air chief argued.
The meeting endorsed the government decision to form a three-dimensional navy through procuring submarine and other equipment and recommended immediate enactment of a national defence policy, reduction of misuse of defence fund, increase in budgetary allocation for development of defence and protection of the maritime boundary at any cost.
The authorities concerned informed that committee that the government would purchase a submarine soon and the navy had already started training in this regard.
They also informed that the preparation of a draft defence policy was in final stage, the meeting sources said. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2006/may/16/front.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khaled_m_ali




----------



## HK-47

does any of our aircraft in the air force have maritime strike/surveillance capabilities?


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Bangladesh Navy operates 2x Beech King Air 350 "Beechcraft" MPAs (Maritime Patrol Aircraft). Some more such aircraft will be ordered.


----------



## nick

HK-47 said:


> does any of our aircraft in the air force have maritime strike/surveillance capabilities?



Migs and F-7s can do the job.


----------



## gromell

IceCold said:


> Ok i agree the blue colour themes looks more cool then any other, also the jet seems a bit leaner then the F-7s we have(though it could be my imagination). However what BVR platform does it use? Also is 30km range enough for a BVR or does it even fall into that category. Pakistani F-7s has more range thanks to the grifo radars, but then again we never inducted it into the BVR category, 30 km is hardly the range for an effective BVR engagement.



I have read in more than one places that, Bangladesh Air Force has Vympel R-27/AA-10 Alamo medium range air to air missile. The range of this missile surely falls in BVR. Not sure if BAF has R-73 Archer or R-33 Amos But if it possesses Alamo then it might also have Archer in its arsenal(my assumption). Alamo has bigger range than Archer. Archer has a range like 30 km.

But I really wish BAF acquires some Su-27 or...., along with few hundreds R-77 Adder. That would be great for the Air Force! Su-27 and Mig-29 will work as multirole air superiority fighter while J-7BG will be the interceptor.


----------



## Jako

Btw wat is da diff betwn a su30 and a su27.....i heard da airframe was da same.......thnx


----------



## khaled_m_ali

gromell said:


> I have read in more than one places that, Bangladesh Air Force has Vympel R-27/AA-10 Alamo medium range air to air missile. The range of this missile surely falls in BVR. Not sure if BAF has R-73 Archer or R-33 Amos But if it possesses Alamo then it might also have Archer in its arsenal(my assumption). Alamo has bigger range than Archer. Archer has a range like 30 km.
> 
> But I really wish BAF acquires some Su-27 or...., along with few hundreds R-77 Adder. That would be great for the Air Force! Su-27 and Mig-29 will work as multirole air superiority fighter while J-7BG will be the interceptor.



BAF MiG-29s are equipped with R-27s, R-73s and R-77s.


----------



## Murshad

Whats point of buying sophisticated aircrafts? With whom they are going to fight. India?
Spend that money where it is more needed.


----------



## Raquib

Murshad said:


> Whats point of buying sophisticated aircrafts? With whom they are going to fight. India?
> Spend that money where it is more needed.



Whats the point developing Pakistan's military?? with whom they're gonna fight? the US? Spend that money where it is more needed..

Dude, be realistic.. we also face threat from our neighbors more than you do from any one else..


----------



## Patriot

We may have to fight India not the US therefore we have to develop minimum deterance.IMO Bangladesh has chance to be a modern nation with small military but it should invest more money in civillian infrastructure.Your relations are good with other countries except Mynamar which i think can be taken care of easily by BD Army, Air Force and Navy in current state.


----------



## Raquib

saadahmed said:


> We may have to fight India not the US therefore we have to develop minimum deterance.IMO Bangladesh has chance to be a modern nation with small military but it should invest more money in civillian infrastructure.Your relations are good with other countries except Mynamar which i think can be taken care of easily by BD Army, Air Force and Navy in current state.



US has threatened an invasion against Pakistan if you fail to wipe out the Talibans and Al-Qaeda bases of Pakistan.. so you at this time, the US undoubtedly no longer remains your ally.. lets see how the PA is handling the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Well, our real enemy remains to be India and even if we become enemy of USA there is nothing we can do.Ideally, i would also prefer Pakistan to spend less money on defence but Indian's super power dreams require minimum deterance level.USA will never invade Pakistan..Trust me they have a very strong lobby here and they don't need to invade Pakistan to do something.


----------



## Murshad

> Whats the point developing Pakistan's military?? with whom they're gonna fight? the US? Spend that money where it is more needed..
> 
> Dude, be realistic.. we also face threat from our neighbors more than you do from any one else..



Dear I did not mean to up set you. What kind of threat you have from neighbors. From India forget it you guys have some what emotional relationship with that country. Please don&#8217;t mind but this relation is more likely acted as a midwife for birth of a Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

Murshad said:


> Dear I did not mean to up set you. What kind of threat you have from neighbors. From India forget it you guys have some what emotional relationship with that country. Please dont mind but this relation is more likely acted as a midwife for birth of a Bangladesh.



Tell you the truth, Bangladesh does not build its military with a threat perception. We need a bigger military than what we have right now as our economy and population are getting bigger. Defence can not be ignored and left unattended when other sectors are going forward for the statbility of the country and the region.

Also in its worst case scenario if it has to face off the neighbour, it should have that capability.


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Najam Khan said:


> I think it was in 1998..I have heard that after that incident BAF Air Chief was forced to leave his post...is that true?



In the cyclone of 29 Apr 1991 BAF lost a number of operational aircrafts including Mig-21s, which were stationed at BAF Base Zahurul Haq (Chittagong). The then COAS AVM Momtaz Uddin Ahmed was held responsible for not shifting those aircrafts to Dhaka in time and was discharged subsequently. Records are there that on 03 May 1991 AVM Mumtaz Uddin Ahmed relieved an exhausted crew and piloted one of the flights himself carrying relief goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

The air chief miserably failed to take notice of the upcoming cyclone danger. He should have moved the planes to a safer Dhaka. He was sacked for good reasons.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

COMBAN said:


> In the cyclone of 29 Apr 1991 BAF lost a number of operational aircrafts including Mig-21s, which were stationed at BAF Base Zahurul Haq (Chittagong). The then COAS AVM Momtaz Uddin Ahmed was held responsible for not shifting those aircrafts to Dhaka in time and was discharged subsequently. Records are there that on 03 May 1991 AVM Mumtaz Uddin Ahmed relieved an exhausted crew and piloted one of the flights himself carrying relief goods.



Do you know the exact number of aircrafts we lost then, wikipedia says it's 80...simply unbelievable?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

PlanetSoldier said:


> Do you know the exact number of aircrafts we lost then, wikipedia says it's 80...simply unbelievable?



That's a huge loss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

What will fighter jets do for Bangladesh? Help them rescue people in an event of cyclones? Bangladesh has absolutely no need for fighter jets. 
What threat does it face anyway?


----------



## kobiraaz

The Great One said:


> What will fighter jets do for Bangladesh? Help them rescue people in an event of cyclones? Bangladesh has absolutely no need for fighter jets.
> What threat does it face anyway?


Exactly. This is why Bangladesh should collect transport aircrafts and helicopters like Chinook and Blackhawk for relief purposes and patrol aircrafts for searching and rescue purposes. USA should provide them in discount.....


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Exactly. This is why Bangladesh should collect transport aircrafts and helicopters like Chinook and Blackhawk for relief purposes and patrol aircrafts for searching and rescue purposes. USA should provide them in discount.....


lolz


----------



## [--Leo--]

F-7 is good upgraded and affordable price but why not JF-17 that is also affordable and well 4th Gen but why still purchasing 3rd gen aircraft with upgrades?

the concept of JF-17 is for developing air force with such low prices and upgraded avionics which suit the BAF very well

but why BAF went for F-7?can any buddy give reason


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

[--Leo--];3010403 said:


> F-7 is good upgraded and affordable price but why not JF-17 that is also affordable and well 4th Gen but why still purchasing 3rd gen aircraft with upgrades?
> 
> the concept of JF-17 is for developing air force with such low prices and upgraded avionics which suit the BAF very well
> 
> but why BAF went for F-7?can any buddy give reason


 
I believe because it's performance (including maintenance frequency, maintenance cost, service length) & capabilities are not well verified and reputed as F-7s are. I am not questioning about the quality of JF-17 neither do I underestimating it. Let it be used by PAF and PLA Air Force for few years, then we will consider judging it's performance and capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheRafael00000

Why we can't have Migs or F-16? or even the FC-1/20? I'm not satisfied with Bangladesh defense as we hardly have any superiority over in any aspects. Bangladesh Air force has only 200+ air crafts. We yet use A-5 for attack! We are far from adequate! Seems like Bangladesh is going to take some special projects to modernize Air force which includes 40 Mig-29s and even Sukhoi. 

Good but it is not in hand yet. Those are projects and yet to be accomplished. We need measures.


----------



## scholseys

Our air force should follow vietnam's path it has 24 Su-30MK2V and 15 Su-27SK/UBK. It also has two S-300PMU with similar gdp to our's. Instead we buy outdated garbage from China. Thse deals have corruption written all over them.


----------



## p3avi8tor69

TheRafael00000 said:


> Why we can't have Migs or F-16? or even the FC-1/20? I'm not satisfied with Bangladesh defense as we hardly have any superiority over in any aspects. Bangladesh Air force has only 200+ air crafts. We yet use A-5 for attack! We are far from adequate! Seems like Bangladesh is going to take some special projects to modernize Air force which includes 40 Mig-29s and even Sukhoi.
> 
> 
> 
> Good but it is not in hand yet. Those are projects and yet to be accomplished. We need measures.




Why? Because Bangladesh is a country with a GDP of $110 billion and a population of 163 million. F16's and Migs aren't cheap to buy and fly. Build the Padma bridge first and your economy will fly and the money will flow. Right now, your exports (textile) are skyrocketing. If you play it right it will mushroom 10 times over and you will find yourselves with oodles of cash. Unless of course you fark it up and let the Africans get a foothold in the apparel industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

The Great One said:


> What will fighter jets do for Bangladesh? Help them rescue people in an event of cyclones? Bangladesh has absolutely no need for fighter jets. What threat does it face anyway?



Bangladesh faces threats from India and Burma simultaneously. If you have no doubt about that then you will understand BD needs all kinds of weapons to protect itself. F-7BGI is defensive in nature, India does not have to care about this small purchase. There was a time when India even protested the training of Commandos. 

However, the training was done clandestinely. However, there was a time when DADA India had vetoed all our efforts to strengthen the military. Now, at least, it can pursue it. About rescueing people during natural disasters, our military certainly do things like that. It is also a part of their duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

eastwatch said:


> *Bangladesh faces threats from India and Burma simultaneously. *If you have no doubt about that then you will understand BD needs all kinds of weapons to protect itself. F-7BGI is defensive in nature, India does not have to care about this small purchase. There was a time when India even protested the training of Commandos.



In that case Bangladesh should prepare for two front war just like us. I am sure we will coordinate with Myanmar when we attack you and vice versa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Why? Because Bangladesh is a country with a GDP of $110 billion and a population of 163 million. F16's and Migs aren't cheap to buy and fly. Build the Padma bridge first and your economy will fly and the money will flow. Right now, your exports (textile) are skyrocketing. If you play it right it will mushroom 10 times over and you will find yourselves with oodles of cash. Unless of course you fark it up and let the Africans get a foothold in the apparel industry.



get 10 rafales... it will take care of entire burmese airforce ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

The Great One said:


> What will fighter jets do for Bangladesh? Help them rescue people in an event of cyclones? Bangladesh has absolutely no need for fighter jets.
> What threat does it face anyway?



The threat we face, as if you didn't know, is from INDIA. And we need eqpt capable of mauling IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

COMBAN said:


> In the cyclone of 29 Apr 1991 BAF lost a number of operational aircrafts including Mig-21s, which were stationed at BAF Base Zahurul Haq (Chittagong). The then COAS AVM Momtaz Uddin Ahmed was held responsible for not shifting those aircrafts to Dhaka in time and was discharged subsequently. Records are there that on 03 May 1991 AVM Mumtaz Uddin Ahmed relieved an exhausted crew and piloted one of the flights himself carrying relief goods.



1. After consecutive cyclones of 1961 and 1962, Asghar Khan had given written orders to PAF E Pakistan not to use Chittagong air field. Consequently Chittagong was abandoned as a SEATO Base. Instead Chiringa in Cox's Bazar District was selected for development as a SEATO air base.

2. GOB, BAF and the BD hierarchy are all responsible for the debacle. Man can fight nature only up to a level. Even now BAF is using this and equally perilously located Cox's Bazar as bases. No body learns from past errors.


----------



## TopCat

peep said:


> get 10 rafales... it will take care of entire burmese airforce ..



Ya once India decided to buy them became the best fighter in the world and capable of wiping out anything including my poo a$$..


----------



## shree835

I don know why Bangladeshi are investing this much of money on Jets They should concentrate on development of Bangladesh


----------



## scholseys

shree835 said:


> I don know why Bangladeshi are investing this much of money on Jets&#8230; They should concentrate on development of Bangladesh&#8230;



lol the irony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

Don't be panicked. It's not for India. It's just for defense and intervene in South East Asia,specially Barma. Barma is a backward Militarized nation which spends 25% of GDP on Military purposes. So it is possible that they may sometimes show muscle. Bangladesh Air Force is getting upgraded for this kind of Muscling thing. The moral is - go with peace,be in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheRafael00000

Threats from Burma wasn't taken that seriously before but as they are now West backed, we should take precautions. As China is taking some invading part in Pacific, Japan islands, Philippines islands and those multi-ethnic nations like laos,vietnam, combodia, Burma is a safe-place too observe the game for West. Bangladesh need to be Careful. It is West-the dying west. They will do anything to survive right now.


----------



## lkozhi

bangaldesh has produced great pilots. They beat a professional army with sticks. All the best.


----------



## kobiraaz

lkozhi said:


> bangaldesh has produced great pilots. They beat a professional army with sticks. All the best.



do you know why?? Most of them have experienced crash landing!! My cousin's room mate received a star after his first solo flight just because he had to make a belly landing. And he did it without a single scratch!!!! obsolete PT6 makes them fearless!! After flying these crafts for 150 hours they move to light training aircraft!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jobless Jack

TheRafael00000 said:


> Don't be panicked. It's not for India. It's just for defense and intervene in South East Asia,specially Barma. Barma is a backward Militarized nation which spends 25% of GDP on Military purposes. So it is possible that they may sometimes show muscle. Bangladesh Air Force is getting upgraded for this kind of Muscling thing. The moral is - go with peace,be in peace.




Lets take back our arakan as soon as they give us the excuse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

kobiraaz said:


> do you know why?? Most of them have experienced crash landing!! My cousin's room mate received a star after his first solo flight just because he had to make a belly landing. And he did it without a single scratch!!!! obsolete PT6 makes them fearless!! After flying these crafts for 150 hours they move to light training aircraft!



so it was they who beat us back in 1971 not u
so why u take credit 4 it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

shree835 said:


> I don know why Bangladeshi are investing this much of money on Jets They should concentrate on development of Bangladesh




1.So says Mr. Katulya / Chanokya in The Arthasastra.

2. Btw, why is India not spending on its poor - the largest and most abject on earth? Why is she spending way way beyond means on defense? Pakistan is not interested in attacking her. China doesn't give a damn about India. Who wants to invade India and fall into its quicksand of casts, tribes, languages and religions?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peep

iajdani said:


> Ya once India decided to buy them became the best fighter in the world and capable of wiping out anything including my poo a$$..



Rafale always was.. even before the final selection, almost everyone unanimously said EFT and Rafale were best.. But Rafale was a complete package.. anyways, u need $$ for rafale. Aid money not gonna cut it


----------



## Icewolf

kobiraaz said:


> do you know why?? Most of them have experienced crash landing!! My cousin's room mate received a star after his first solo flight just because he had to make a belly landing. And he did it without a single scratch!!!! obsolete PT6 makes them fearless!! After flying these crafts for 150 hours they move to light training aircraft!



Crash landing? PAF jets pilots were/are one of the best in the world. Maybe u are talking about obsolete BAF with its obsolete firepower... Any nation can take over you in 5 days flat... And we didnt lose to BD in 1971, we lost to India. You guys Liberation Army was being crushed by PA... Dont talk bullshit u dont know kiddo, you are on a Pakistani forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidr

Icewolf said:


> Crash landing? PAF jets pilots were/are one of the best in the world. Maybe u are talking about obsolete BAF with its obsolete firepower... Any nation can take over you in 5 days flat... And we didnt lose to BD in 1971, we lost to India. You guys Liberation Army was being crushed by PA... Dont talk bullshit u dont know kiddo, you are on a Pakistani forum


One of the best got one of the best treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Icewolf said:


> Crash landing? PAF jets pilots were/are one of the best in the world. Maybe u are talking about obsolete BAF with its obsolete firepower... Any nation can take over you in 5 days flat... And we didnt lose to BD in 1971, we lost to India. You guys Liberation Army was being crushed by PA... *Dont talk bullshit u dont know kiddo, you are on a Pakistani forum*



Kyun, PDF tere sasur ke paise se chalta hain kya?

And did he mention ANYTHING about PAF that you have to come back with such an emotional reply? Grow up noob.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## peep

pakistanis & BDians , stop fighting.. .   I think BD should try to first establish a few select group of pilots who are no less than Top Guns.. BD should try to give these pilots the BEST platforms.. 

Seriously, some 5-10 Rafales/EFTs will give BD some highly lethal combat capability..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

peep said:


> pakistanis & BDians , stop fighting.. .   I think BD should try to first establish a few select group of pilots who are no less than Top Guns.. BD should try to give these pilots the BEST platforms..
> 
> Seriously, some 5-10 Rafales/EFTs will give BD some highly lethal combat capability..



Realistically speaking, we dont need the birds that you mentioned. BD is a small country, hence fighters like JF-17, J-10/20, MIGs, SUs would be sufficient to defend our airspace. Better platforms would be coming in soon but the new F-7BG are just for a stop gap.

For a country of India's size, EFTs and Rafales would make more sense.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

bd_4_ever said:


> Realistically speaking, we dont need the birds that you mentioned. BD is a small country, hence fighters like JF-17, J-10/20, MIGs, SUs would be sufficient to defend our airspace. Better platforms would be coming in soon but the new F-7BG are just for a stop gap.
> 
> For a country of India's size, EFTs and Rafales would make more sense.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Look no body is asking u guys to defend air space with those birds.. what I am saying is, u guys will get a tremendous offensive capability with it. 

Hypothetically, lets say if god forbid u guys have war with burma, then irrespective of the Air defense cover, u guys can seriously bomb their capital in no time...


----------



## ebr77

Icewolf said:


> Crash landing? PAF jets pilots were/are one of the best in the world. Maybe u are talking about obsolete BAF with its obsolete firepower... Any nation can take over you in 5 days flat... And we didnt lose to BD in 1971, we lost to India. You guys Liberation Army was being crushed by PA... Dont talk bullshit u dont know kiddo, you are on a Pakistani forum



so what...!!!! We think this is some kind of international forum where logical and legitimate views can be exchanged. If you aren't upto it, go play CS:GO . Rewrite that history book you read in school- " India was and always will be a good friend to Bangladesh, will help them. And your PA, PN, PAF was bashed by then 1971's rag tag outfit mukti joddhas. "

Thanks.



peep said:


> pakistanis & BDians , stop fighting.. .   I think BD should try to first establish a few select group of pilots who are no less than Top Guns.. BD should try to give these pilots the BEST platforms..
> 
> Seriously, some 5-10 Rafales/EFTs will give BD some highly lethal combat capability..



rafaels is sure a advanced and good platform. In time I am sure BD will go for advanced and high tech AC. But now eveloping our country and people's standard of life is more important mate. But these F7BGI , they are about heavy pay load delivery and interception. So, it becomes kind of mid-level bomber and sentry AC,like a punch, which would be good against Myanmar considering they are hostile. 

Cheers people. Eid Mubarak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

peep said:


> Look no body is asking u guys to defend air space with those birds.. what I am saying is, u guys will get a tremendous offensive capability with it.
> 
> Hypothetically, lets say if god forbid u guys have war with burma, then irrespective of the Air defense cover, u guys can seriously bomb their capital in no time...



We have mig 29(currently being upgraded to smt version). The range of migs is 2000km. The capital of burma is 500km from chittagong. We dont need rafale, sukhoi or migs will do( i prefer sukhoi though)

However i think we should build our SAM network first, cos they have around 20 to 30 migs while we have only 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peep

Avisheik said:


> We have mig 29(currently being upgraded to smt version). The range of migs is 2000km. The capital of burma is 500km from chittagong. We dont need rafale, sukhoi or migs will do( i prefer sukhoi though)
> 
> However i think we should build our SAM network first, cos they have around 20 to 30 migs while we have only 8



Range doesn't matter.. but IMHO, Mig-29 even the SMTs cannot do SEAD missions.. It's air superiority !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jahidus2005

Icewolf said:


> Crash landing? PAF jets pilots were/are one of the best in the world. Maybe u are talking about obsolete BAF with its obsolete firepower... Any nation can take over you in 5 days flat... And we didnt lose to BD in 1971, we lost to India. You guys Liberation Army was being crushed by PA... Dont talk bullshit u dont know kiddo, you are on a Pakistani forum



ohh yeah just bcz yaa think u have more superpower than us , but guess what those days are over man , now world run by usa russia and they will invaded u in a month and india will invade u in a 3 part at that time if u even dare to attack bangladesh again , i feel shame of yya pakistani muslims sometimes bcz of what u guys did to us , yaa killed 3 million innocent people in 1971 this will never gonna be unforgettable , i dare if u wanna fight up man to man in land war than i guess yaa all will be dead in the river for not knowing how to swim , it just messed up how yaa people still dont regret and ask for forgiveness from bangladesh even tho great politician imran khan says pakistan should apologies to bangladesh , good pakistanis and your nation are ruined bcz of people lyk u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rbsrifat

TsAr said:


> What do you accept Bangladesh army to use. It is a poor country and F7's are good choice for them.


hahhahha 
29.1% people earn less then $1 in Bangladesh where 31% people from pakistan earn less then 14 A DAY. man you dont even know about your nation's economic status. dont call others "poor". atleast our country is much more peaceful then yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Ordered as a "Stop-gap" solution to keep the 35th "Thundercats" squadron operational, this pushed-to-the-limit F-7BGI features:*







*Double delta wings.
*Fully glass cockpit featuring 3 Multi Functional Display (MFD).
*Hands On Throttle-And-Stick or HOTAS.
*5 hardpoints (3 wet) with the Ability to Drop Laser & GPS Guided Bombs. AA missile's include PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8 and PL-9C.
*NEW WP-14C Kunlun III : 8,360 kg (82 kN) thrust giving it a top speed of Mach 2.2.
* FIAR Grifo-7MG Fire control Radar with Search 57 km+ Track 37KM Range which can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft.
All this improvements pushes the F-7BGI from 3rd generation to early 4th generation in terms of capability, thus being classified as a 3.5+ generation aircraft, thereby becoming the most advanced F-7/Mig-21 ever produced. The 16 aircraft built will serve the Thundercats till 2016 when they will be replaced with 4+/4++ generation aircraft and transferred to 21st reserve squadron which is currently operating former Thundercats F-7MB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Bamboo Castle said:


> *Ordered as a "Stop-gap" solution to keep the 35th "Thundercats" squadron operational, this pushed-to-the-limit F-7BGI features:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Double delta wings.
> *Fully glass cockpit featuring 3 Multi Functional Display (MFD).
> *Hands On Throttle-And-Stick or HOTAS.
> **5 hardpoints (3 wet) with the Ability to Drop Laser & GPS Guided Bombs. AA missile's include PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8 and PL-9C.*
> *NEW WP-14C Kunlun III : 8,360 kg (82 kN) thrust giving it a top speed of Mach 2.2.
> * FIAR Grifo-7MG Fire control Radar with Search 57 km+ Track 37KM Range which can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft.
> All this improvements pushes the F-7BGI from 3rd generation to early 4th generation in terms of capability, thus being classified as a 3.5+ generation aircraft, thereby becoming the most advanced F-7/Mig-21 ever produced. The 16 aircraft built will serve the Thundercats till 2016 when they will be replaced with 4+/4++ generation aircraft and transferred to 21st reserve squadron which is currently operating former Thundercats F-7MB.



As far as I know F-7BGI has seven hard points and not five you have mentioned. Please check the matter.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> As far as I know F-7BGI has seven hard points and not five you have mentioned. Please check the matter.



F-7BG and BGI both has 5 hardpoints. 4 can be used to carry munitions and the centerline station(wet only)


----------



## Safriz

thats massively improved F-7.......
But what next? Is BD looking for any modern,affordable jets?


----------



## GR!FF!N

BAF F-7 looks cool.nice color scheme.does it has HUD or it lacks this feature??and isn't FIAR Grifo Radar tracks upto 8 targets and has range upto 70 km??


----------



## Aslan

Safriz said:


> thats massively improved F-7.......
> But what next? Is BD looking for any modern,affordable jets?



No disrespect to anyone, but I highly doubt that the current BD gov with the anti Pakistan vendetta, will ever consider the thunders.


----------



## animelive

Aslan said:


> No disrespect to anyone, but I highly doubt that the current BD gov with the anti Pakistan vendetta, will ever consider the thunders.



we are supposedly getting YAKs so if we do, it will be russian jets


----------



## Aslan

animelive said:


> we are supposedly getting YAKs so if we do, it will be russian jets



Good Luck brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Bamboo Castle said:


> F-7BG and BGI both has 5 hardpoints. 4 can be used to carry munitions and the centerline station(wet only)



Read post #29 of a Chinese poster in the link below. He said it is 7 hard points.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ready-export-bangladesh-paint-job-done-2.html


----------



## Luftwaffe

Why do you open 4-5 Threads on same BAF procurement and future replacements can't you stick to a single Thread.

@Loki either merge it with similar Thread or delete it members are opening new Threads with same subject inside apart from Title first it was j-10, then gripen now f-16.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bamboo Castle said:


> *The 16 aircraft built will serve the Thundercats till 2016 when they will be replaced with 4+/4++ generation aircraft and transferred to 21st reserve squadron which is currently operating former Thundercats F-7MB.*


*

Nope they will serve BAF for the next 15 Years atleast, even F-7BGs are hardly 7 years old and would remain in service for atleat a decade.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wild_fire1979

Any pics of the cockpit?


----------



## BDforever

wild_fire1979 said:


> Any pics of the cockpit?



only one cockpit picture so far we have..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01385204.82733.202074249833184&type=1&theater


----------



## Luftwaffe

wild_fire1979 said:


> Any pics of the cockpit?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

GR!FF!N said:


> BAF F-7 looks cool.nice color scheme.does it has HUD or it lacks this feature??and isn't FIAR Grifo Radar tracks upto 8 targets and has range upto 70 km??



Thanks. It has HUD. The Grifo radar can track 6 and engage 2 and has a range of 57+KM.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Luftwaffe said:


> Nope they will serve BAF for the next 15 Years atleast, even F-7BGs are hardly 7 years old and would remain in service for atleat a decade.



Please, read the last line:

The 16 aircraft built will serve the Thundercats till 2016 when they will be replaced with 4+/4++ generation aircraft and *transferred to 21st reserve squadron which is currently operating former Thundercats F-7MB.*


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bamboo Castle said:


> Please, read the last line:
> 
> The 16 aircraft built will serve the Thundercats till 2016 when they will be replaced with 4+/4++ generation aircraft and transferred to 21st reserve squadron which is currently operating former Thundercats F-7MB.



Thankyou for pointing that out, I am still correct after the transfer BGIs would serve atleast for a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Luftwaffe said:


>



This is F-7BG cockpit with two MFD. BGI has three MFD.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bamboo Castle said:


> This is F-7BG cockpit with two MFD. BGI has three MFD.



I don't know yet if it has 3 MFDs. Is this BG also because both cockpits are the same?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Luftwaffe said:


> I don't know yet if it has 3 MFDs. Is this BG also because both cockpits are the same?



Similar, but no. This is PLAAF J-7G cockpit.


----------



## wild_fire1979

All russian origin planes have such a cluttered look. Looks like a 1900 telephone exchange switch board.

Gripen by comparison is so much cleaner





Why did BD not purchase Gripen? It would have been the best choice by far


----------



## Zabaniyah

wild_fire1979 said:


> All russian origin planes have such a cluttered look. Looks like a 1900 telephone exchange switch board.



I second that. Though, the Super MKI's, MiG-35, Su-35 and T-50 would have....less messier cockpit layouts. 



> Gripen by comparison is so much cleaner



Rafale has the best cockpit layout and man-machine interface among 4th gen planes. Period. 



> Why did BD not purchase Gripen? It would have been the best choice by far



$$$...


----------



## asad71

F-7BG is an interim arrangement to keep the air force and the pilots exercised. Once we have a patriotic govt - which is happening soon, PAF and PLAAF are going to work out the best options. Whatever aircraft we have must be able to match IAF's best. That is the objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wild_fire1979

asad71 said:


> F-7BG is an interim arrangement to keep the air force and the pilots exercised. Once we have a patriotic govt - which is happening soon, PAF and PLAAF are going to work out the best options. Whatever aircraft we have must be able to match IAF's best. That is the objective.



Given the timelines, IAF might be flying the T-50 as its "best" fighter. You would need an F-22 to compete


----------



## eastwatch

wild_fire1979 said:


> Given the timelines, IAF might be flying the T-50 as its "best" fighter. You would need an F-22 to compete


Do not worry. We do not need expensive F-22s to protect our sky from Indian T-50s. Our cheap-priced short, medium and long range land based SAMs will cause your planes to catch fire if the pilots dare to come down enough to bomb our land based assets. By the way, Indian pilots have a reputation of throwing their bombs to the non-important marsh lands, because targeting assets may cause their drunk as*es to burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

wild_fire1979 said:


> Given the timelines, IAF might be flying the T-50 as its "best" fighter. You would need an F-22 to compete




1. Our location is unique. In case of hostilities our long/medium range ground defense will really render all IAF bases around us nonoperational. Any aircraft taking off will be downed. 

2. And do you think we will be alone in case of a general war? If not BAF, there will be others who fly antidotes to T-50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

wild_fire1979 said:


> Given the timelines, IAF might be flying the T-50 as its "best" fighter. You would need an F-22 to compete



J-31 would be easily able to counter T-50.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wild_fire1979

eastwatch said:


> Do not worry. We do not need expensive F-22s to protect our sky from Indian T-50s. Our cheap-priced short, medium and long range land based SAMs will cause your planes to catch fire if the pilots dare to come down enough to bomb our land based assets. By the way, Indian pilots have a reputation of throwing their bombs to the non-important marsh lands, because targeting assets may cause their drunk as*es to burn.



SAMs are only useful for low flying ground strike fighters. Pakistani's had SAM too in Kargil. Once the Mirages started bombing using LGB, SAMs did not do any help. Regarding reputation of IAF fighters, atleast they have fought 3 wars and have war experience. The only experience BD pilots have is to lose their way and land in India 



asad71 said:


> 1. Our location is unique. In case of hostilities our long/medium range ground defense will really render all IAF bases around us nonoperational. Any aircraft taking off will be downed.
> 
> 2. And do you think we will be alone in case of a general war? If not BAF, there will be others who fly antidotes to T-50s.



Pray how will ground defense render the siliguri air bases non-operational? Those birds can fly for 3000 Kms!!! Despite the bravado exhibited here, BD has no real war fighting experience. (Peace operations with UN is a policing role!)

Umm... who else will fly for BD? And try to fight your own wars. Counting on others can be a great fallacy.



UKBengali said:


> J-31 would be easily able to counter T-50.



Yeah right!! China will give BD J-31!!!  Might as well ask for a Dong Feng-21 while you are at it 

I always find it amusing when a country whose entire defense budget equals the amount of money its supposed "enemy" spends on fuel supply for its army still claims to be competitive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

wild_fire1979 said:


> Pray how will ground defense render the siliguri air bases non-operational? Those birds can fly for 3000 Kms!!! Despite the bravado exhibited here, BD has no real war fighting experience. (Peace operations with UN is a policing role!)
> 
> Umm... who else will fly for BD? And try to fight your own wars. Counting on others can be a great fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right!! China will give BD J-31!!!  Might as well ask for a Dong Feng-21 while you are at it
> 
> I always find it amusing when a country whose entire defense budget equals the amount of money its supposed "enemy" spends on fuel supply for its army still claims to be competitive




Siliguri and NE airfields and radars will be taken out by NE Freedom Fighters. And when did the great super duper super power called India not bang heads on the walls of the Kremlin and the White House? And most of your budget outlay ends up in Swiss Banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wild_fire1979

asad71 said:


> Siliguri and NE airfields and radars will be taken out by NE Freedom Fighters. And when did the great super duper super power called India not bang heads on the walls of the Kremlin and the White House? And most of your budget outlay ends up in Swiss Banks.



Ah!!! So that's your "Master Plan"?? NE Freedom fighters, China and Indian money in Swiss Banks???  Nice!!! Sometimes when I read your comments, I am unsure whether to commend you on your sense of humor or pity you for your lack of intellect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

asad71 said:


> 1. Our location is unique. In case of hostilities our *long/medium range ground defense* will really render all IAF bases around us nonoperational. Any aircraft taking off will be downed.



Which one???


----------



## fatman17

the F-7BG is a adequate day-time point defence interceptor esp if equipped with a SR-BVR weapon.


----------



## asad71

gslv mk3 said:


> Which one???



Why should I tell you? You are the potential foe.


----------



## gslv mk3

asad71 said:


> Why should I tell you? You are the potential foe.



I meant which of your long range air defence system can handle our frontline fighters??


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> I meant which of your long range air defence system can handle our frontline fighters??



i will not tell you the SAM system , but i can tell you the air defence radar system " GAMMA-DE Mobile 3-Dimensional Solid-State AESA Surveillance Radar" with 400 km range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

BDforever said:


> i will not tell you the SAM system , but i can tell you the air defence radar system " GAMMA-DE Mobile 3-Dimensional Solid-State AESA Surveillance Radar" with 400 km range



pls put more info


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> pls put more info



like what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

BDforever said:


> like what ?



no need-got it from pdf itself:is the deal finalised??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> no need-got it from pdf itself:is the deal finalised??



yes ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

leonblack08 said:


> There was a discussions on this plane on another thread.So I decided to post about *THE POOR MAN'S F-16*.
> 
> 
> *F-7BG Multirole Fighter Aircraft *
> 
> 
> The F-7BG is a multirole BVR capable aircraft manufactured by Chengdu Aircraft Corporation, China. It was especially built to meet Bangladesh Air Force's requirements for a cost-effective multi role fighter. It is said to be the most advanced version of the F-7 combat aircraft to date.
> 
> *Development*
> 
> Dubbed F-7BG the fighter is capable of performing all weather, day/night air defence operations and ground attack with a new range of armaments and avionics that set it apart from the other F-7MBs that have been in service since 1989.
> 
> At present 16 F-7BGs are in the BAFs inventory and have been in service since 2006 though it intends to procure up to 70 more BVR-capable F-7BGs in total to strengthen its interception capabilities.
> 
> Compared to the older generation F-7MBs, the F-7BGs feature a large array of improvements as listed below.
> 
> *Major improvements*
> 
> The F-7BG airframe has essentially the same F-7MB fuselage, inner wing portion, tail plane and fin. The outer wing section incorporates the major change, with a reduced 42 deg sweep and automatic manoeuvring flaps. The F-7BG is powered with an improved and more powerful WP-13 engine, Liyang (LMC) WP-13F (R-13-300) turbojet rated at 44.1kN dry and 66.7kN with afterburning. Additionally, cockpit layout, avionics and several ancillary systems have been changed, in line with modern trends. The important systems that remain unchanged (compared to the J-7E) are the fuel system, weapons payload capacity and internal guns.










gslv mk3 said:


> no need-got it from pdf itself:is the deal finalised??


----------



## danger007

UKBengali said:


> J-31 would be easily able to counter T-50.



can you specify J-31 specifications? do you have any official sources about J-31?


----------



## UKBengali

danger007 said:


> can you specify J-31 specifications? do you have any official sources about J-31?




J-31 airframe is already flying and has been rated as a VLO design by numerous experts in the field

China has made great progress in radar and avionics technology in the last decade.

Chinese have already produced a couple of hundred WS-10A engines that are powering J-11 Fighters and they will be spending tens of billions of Yuan on engine development so no reason that the J-31 should not get a decent engine.

J-31 is the most likely stealth aircraft that will be imported by BD and Pakistan in the next decade as a counter to the Russian T-50 that India will purchase.


----------



## danger007

UKBengali said:


> J-31 airframe is already flying and has been rated as a VLO design by numerous experts in the field
> 
> China has made great progress in radar and avionics technology in the last decade.
> 
> Chinese have already produced a couple of hundred WS-10A engines that are powering J-11 Fighters and they will be spending tens of billions of Yuan on engine development so no reason that the J-31 should not get a decent engine.
> 
> J-31 is the most likely stealth aircraft that will be imported by BD and Pakistan in the next decade as a counter to the Russian T-50 that India will purchase.



how do you define vlo frame? even it didn't have second proto? how it is possible? lol don't be speculative... does any proto went for VLO test?


----------



## S-DUCT

UKBengali said:


> J-31 airframe is already flying and has been rated as a VLO design by numerous experts in the field


A VLO platform is impossible without rectangular shielded nozzles.


----------



## Aleksandar

Hello,
I am writing an article about Bangladeshi F/7 BG7BG1 fighters. Where van I find most precise technical data and good photos of BG-1 version of the jet? Thank you in advance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

AsianUnion said:


>



Thanks for posting but about 50% of the footage is various other types of aircraft such as Su-22 and Mig 21 Bison Indian version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

